# A ND Hive



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome Fliese, glad to see another ND person. It's
been a slow spring for bees with late blooms and 
cold temps up here.


----------



## 71159 (Jun 26, 2009)

It has been a strange spring, that's for sure. I've liked it, though. Seems a nectar flow might be on, given how quickly the girls are packing it away.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

How'd you do for rain last night??

I got 3.5" here and just 10 miles east they got 7.5"!!

This in an area trying to dig out of the spring flood.
The ducks are loving it though. Counts are way
up, especially Pintails and Canvasbacks (both up over
100%!).


----------



## ChickenChaser (Jun 6, 2009)

Sundance said:


> The ducks are loving it though. Counts are way
> up, especially *Pintails and Canvasbacks (both up over
> 100%!)*.


:banana::banana::banana:

Sorry....I lost control of myself! Welcome, Fliese. 

C.C.


----------



## 71159 (Jun 26, 2009)

According to weather.com, we only got about 0.11" yesterday. It seemed like it'd be more. Huh.

I have found that in ND, weather is one of our obsessions. Everyone I know obsessively watches the weather. I think it's a farm thing. I have been sucked into it 

I'm glad to know there are more ND hives on here. It gives me hope for wintering!


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

fliese said:


> I'm glad to know there are more ND hives on here. It gives me hope for wintering!


One word on wintering........ indoors. Ask in the general
forums as this is discussed quite often.


----------

